# Worlds First Flash Supercomputer



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Meet Gordon, the Worlds First Flash Supercomputer_
> 
> Supercomputers arent what they used to be. The Chinese are building a supercomputer with their own microprocessors, shunning American chip giants Intel and AMD. The Spanish are building one with cellphone chips. And this week, the San Diego Supercomputer Center (SDSC) officially plugged in the first supercomputer that uses flash storage rather than good old-fashioned spinning disks.
> 
> Naturally, they call it Gordon. As in Flash Gordon.


More


----------

